# Beginner-Understanding Basics Plastisol Transfer



## zodiak1970 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hello 

Im new to all things tshirt printing be it transfers or screen printing, I have read many post here and viewed hours of youtube videos it can be overwhelming so I figured I would create a tread and ask for some direction for what I am trying to get out tshirt making.

I am currently wanting to be able to do this at a hobby level though the designs I am interested in are more sports and entertainment based( baseball, football & movie character based....for personal use *ONLY*,,,,, no intention of selling any of the shirts I would create,,,thus the hobby level interest).

When first researching I thought the best way if not cheapest way was to use a cutter(cricut or cameo) and a heat press along with transfer paper however I did have some interest in quality and didnt like what I was learning about the feel or "hand" of transfer paper(for dark shirts).

I then started to learn more about screen printing and this is truly what I feel I would like to do most, currently I am restricted do to a few issue space and money- I have seen many DIY press machines and some I feel would work best for my use the secondary issue is supplies and space I simply am very restricted at this time where I am not certain I can invest in screen printing.

Back to transfer and heat presses, as I continues to understand the many options the one that seemed to align with my needs is plastisol transfer, I understand it can be done own your own however I feel submitting my designs and paying a company for the transfer sheets might be best for now.

What I seem to be trying to figure out is what are the basics beyond a heat press and printer(for designs) would one need. What starter level heat press is considered acceptable for hobby level performance( I have read some of the Amazon heat presses are ok and some are terrible....even distribution of heat is a main issue with these type presses.

If anyone can give me a run down on some of the preferred presses and other options I may be overlooking I would be grateful.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Plastisol transfers are screen prints that are printed onto a film/paper instead of directly onto a garment. Thus it requires the same equipment as direct screen printing. It also comes with the same practical limitations; the main one being that every color/screen adds to time/cost. No one is going to screen print a single copy of a piece of art for you, or if they would, you would be unwilling to pay what they would have to charge for that. Every color/screen you add only makes that math worse. So, unless you are selling these things, and thus have need of a substantial quantity of them, ordering Plastisol transfers is not an option.

Another consideration is whether any provider of the various types of computer printed transfers, or the DTG guy at the mall, would print what you want. You see, they would be doing it for money, so thus infringing upon the IP rights of the sports team or movie or whatever in question.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

First of all, there is no easy and at the same time cheap way to do it. 
It there was, everybody would do it, and print-shops would be out of business.



zodiak1970 said:


> I then started to learn more about screen printing and this is truly what I feel I would like to do most


Screen-printing is what everybody would like to have, but it is not a viable method for one offs (single prints).
The same apply for screen-printed transfers, as they are printed the same way.
Minimum order is usually 10 or 12 copies, and at this level pricing is similar (but still a bit a bit cheaper) to DTF, DTG, and printable vinyl.
The difference is that with the latter methods, you can print just one shirt.




zodiak1970 said:


> What I seem to be trying to figure out is what are the basics beyond a heat press and printer(for designs) would one need. What starter level heat press is considered acceptable for hobby level performance( I have read some of the Amazon heat presses are ok and some are terrible....even distribution of heat is a main issue with these type presses.


A 15x15 inch heat press from a reputable shop will do the job, and if all you do is plastisol transfers, you don't need anything else.



NoXid said:


> Another consideration is whether any provider of the various types of computer printed transfers, or the DTG guy at the mall, would print what you want. You see, they would be doing it for money, so thus infringing upon the IP rights of the sports team or movie or whatever in question.


Excellent point, as the printing of copyrighted designs without permission is what is illegal.
Pressing it onto a shirt or not is irrelevant.


----------



## photojim (May 19, 2014)

There is one other option. That is finding someone that os printing DTF and knows what they are doing. I have been doing it for about a year and it is not a walk in the park. You must be dedicated. BUT some people will print one at a time for other people. Look for some one in your area and if you can not find someone let me know. The


----------



## photojim (May 19, 2014)

photojim said:


> There is one other option. That is finding someone that os printing DTF and knows what they are doing. I have been doing it for about a year and it is not a walk in the park. You must be dedicated. BUT some people will print one at a time for other people. Look for some one in your area and if you can not find someone let me know. The
> View attachment 274354
> View attachment 274354


The photo was taken with my cell phone of a shirt. That is why iy has distortion.


----------



## cosyjewelry.com (May 4, 2021)

When first researching I thought the best way if not cheapest way was to use a cutter(cricut or cameo) and a heat press along with transfer paper however I did have some interest in quality and didnt like what I was learning about the feel


----------

